# New additions... huffy slingshot 3 speed and Murray f5 eliminator mark I



## haschebrown (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's my new bikes for the collection I picked up this weekend from a local very friendly collector. I've never had either of these and am very excited to clean and tune up. He gave me an awesome deal on the 2! I'm looking for some help on what may not be original to these bikes and any other tribal knowledge you may have on them. 
I love the vintage stickers some kids put on the slingshot back in the day and hope I can remove the added white dribble paint they thought would be a good idea to apply. Haha I do have the original seat and sissy bar for the huffy. All Chrome on both seem to be in good enough shape to bring almost fully back. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## 76swingbike (Mar 28, 2015)

Great find!! Im interested in the Slingshot and the Fastback in the background!! Would you be interested in selling them? Thanks Robb


----------



## haschebrown (Mar 28, 2015)

Probably not. ..I just finished the fastback "rat" bike and wanna do  a lot of riding it this summer. I love how the fat s2 and s7 wheelset look on the fastback frame. And for the slingshot I'm still in the honeymoon stage with it and would love to do some riding on it as well. Thanks for the interest tho!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice score on both bikes. They both look complete. Should be a easy clean up to get ready to ride. Congrats!!


----------



## cutter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sure is a sweet pair of bikes.


----------



## rfeagleye (Apr 7, 2015)

*Ditto what everyone else said...*

Nice finds! The Murray looks really clean, should be a very nice bike after a little clean-up.


----------



## haschebrown (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks! I think I'm gonna do the slingshot first so it may be a while till I get to the Murray... But it's inside and staying nice. Can't wait till I have an awesome selection to choose to ride!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 8, 2015)

The Pennzoil sticker is not original.


----------



## haschebrown (Apr 8, 2015)

Haha I am curious as to how long is been on there tho!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2015)

That Slingshot looks like a dirty and mean street fighting machine the way it is. I hate dirt but on this bike, I'd leave it intact. The old car parts stickers make it even better!


----------



## haschebrown (Apr 14, 2015)

I may have to do that! It would be hard to not start shining it up tho. Lol


----------

